# New Years Eve meal in Bristol



## brix (Nov 2, 2008)

Following on from my earlier post I'm now looking for somewhere to go with my Mum and two sisters for a meal on New Years Eve.

We'd rather be somewhere a bit more chilled like Easton.  My sister was going to book One Stop Thali but she says they have told her they probably won't be open on NYE.  

Can anyone recommend anywhere that will be open and is preferably near a half decent local where we can go afterwards to see in the new year.  It doesn't have to be Easton - I don't know Bristol that well and just give that as an example because it's somewhere I've been and like.

My sister lives in Redfield and my Mum, my sister and me will be staying in a hotel in Southville.


----------



## Geri (Nov 3, 2008)

Cafe Maitreya in Easton is nice - vegetarian though. There are some other good restaurants nearby, although I've only eaten in the Eastern Taste and The Kashmir (both Indian) and both BYO booze as well, which makes them very cheap! (I prefer Kashmir out of the two). Lots of good pubs in the area as well - The Plough, The Sugarloaf, The Chelsea. 

I can't think of anywhere to eat in Redfield, there's a bit more choice in Southville though, especially of you wander along to North Street.


----------



## xenon (Nov 3, 2008)

North Street has loads of bars serving food and at least 3 Restaraunts. Thaos, Oriental, Cuba Ice, Carabian. And a Turkish place I think. The bars leave me a bit cold TBH. A lack of mingle. Some names. The Spotted Cow, Tabaco Factory, Hen and Chicken, The lounge. Avoid Bar Salt. Full of twats on weekend nights. My local, the Corronation on Dean Lane. Friendly local pub, though mightt have a ticket thing for NYE.

If you venture down to East Street and bedminster Parade at the bottom, there are 2 indian restaurants there and an Italian called Bottolinos. Probably want to avoid the pubs round there for NYE.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 3, 2008)

<deleted cos talking balls, soz....>

(friendly, helpful but incorrect balls...)


----------



## brix (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Geri and xenon, some good suggestions there.  I'm going to e-mail my sister and suggest those BYOs in Easton, or that we look at the places on North Street.

Geri - Cafe Maitreya would have been great but apparently it's closed over Xmas and New Year 

Bloody selfish if you ask me


----------



## brix (Nov 5, 2008)

Sis says Bell's Diner in Montpelier is open and can fit us in on NYE.  
http://www.bellsdiner.com/index1.php

Gets good reviews, but what do the Bristol based Urban critics think?


----------



## Geri (Nov 5, 2008)

I really can't remember if I've been there or not - if I did, it was about 20 years ago.

It has a good reputation, and Montpelier has a lot of good pubs for afterwards.

The menu looks hideously pretentious to me, and I hate places that serve foie gras.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 5, 2008)

brix said:


> Sis says Bell's Diner in Montpelier is open and can fit us in on NYE.
> http://www.bellsdiner.com/index1.php
> 
> Gets good reviews, but what do the Bristol based Urban critics think?



The last time I went to Bells Diner was a few years ago and I was very disappointed. It was expensive and not much of it! Nouvelle cuisine-pants!


----------



## big eejit (Nov 5, 2008)

Also haven't been there for years. Used to be one of my fave places but last time I went it was full of corporate entertainment. Sure it won't be like that on NYE, but not cheap as people have said.


----------



## Bad Twin (Nov 6, 2008)

Bells Diner is a top notch resturant, arguably the best in Bristol. It is expensive mind and will be a bit stuffy and high brow. If thats what you want then go for it but be warned the NY party atmos there will be quite flat.


----------



## brix (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies folks.  It sort of confirms what I was thinking.  Am going to try to persuade my sis to go to the local byo Indian.  It's more my sorta thing.  Being a classy chick and all


----------

